# Inverter generators and engine size



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi everyone. Just joined - first post.

I was looking to buy my first portable generator and after much research, settled on the Honda EU2200i. I thought of going cheaper but several things bumped me up to that model, besides the obvious Honda reliability. One of the reasons was a review that said the extra engine size (121cc) certainly helped with the starting surge of appliances. Likewise, other reviews of the Chinese engines stated that many of them couldn't handle the rated surge in their specs, and most of those seemed to have 79 (80)cc engines.

That got me thinking. Honda CLEARLY knows what they are doing when it comes to engines, so...

*Question 1)* If their 2000 and 2200W generators come with 98cc and 121cc engines respectively, why do other companies think they can get away with less? Any insight from the small engine experts here?


Here are some 2000W class and 3000W class inverter generator specs.

```
Honda EU2000i            98cc
Honda EU2200i            121cc
Yamaha EF2000iSv2        80cc
Average 2000-2200W gens  80cc

Honda EU3000iS           196cc
Honda EU3000i Handi      163cc
Champion 100263 (3400W)  192cc
WEN 56310i-RV (3100W)    212cc
Predator 3500            212cc
```
So second question coming up - two for one deal!

I am considering a propane conversion on my Honda EU2200i. That was another reason I bought it. Hutch Mountain appears to make it dead simple. I also am thinking of buying a 3000W class inverter generator as well for the same reason. Two that have risen to the top of the list are the Hondas and the very inexpensive Predator 3500. Both are well regarded.

Like my first question, I noticed that Honda lists their two 3000 watt class generators with two different engines. The larger gas tank version has a 196cc engine and the smaller has a 163cc. That's the part I don't get. We already know Honda likes to put in bigger engines than the competition on their 2000W class generators, so why the opposite movement on their 3000W?

*Question 2)* Is a 163cc engine going to be sufficient to handle Honda's specs on that EU3000i Handi generator?

The reason I am considering the "Handi" version is because it is lighter, and I will have no need for the larger gas tank after a propane conversion. Although honestly the Predator 3500 is probably first in the running simply because it's more powerful for less $$. We shall see.

Thanks.
Robert


----------



## Gizmo (May 21, 2013)

Robh said:


> Hi everyone. Just joined - first post.
> 
> I was looking to buy my first portable generator and after much research, settled on the Honda EU2200i. I thought of going cheaper but several things bumped me up to that model, besides the obvious Honda reliability. One of the reasons was a review that said the extra engine size (121cc) certainly helped with the starting surge of appliances. Likewise, other reviews of the Chinese engines stated that many of them couldn't handle the rated surge in their specs, and most of those seemed to have 79 (80)cc engines.
> 
> ...


The power of the engines determine the output, not just the size in cc’s. Power = torque x angular velocity. Higher rpm’s or torque can produce more power from the same size engine measured in cc’s. Size is relative but not the only factor. I don’t recommend you make a size comparison as such but rather a HP comparison.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

I doubt you will get the HP on LP, that you get with Gasoline. My guess you will lose about 10-12% with the LP an another 4-6% if you switch to NG.


----------

